# Declaring Sorn



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi All

I declared Sorn on our motorhome during November 2010. The tax was not due to run out until April 2011 and we are not going to use the van for a few months so went on-line to the DVLA and entered the details accordingly.

Received written confirmation from the DVLA a couple of weeks later, but no tax refund. I therefore contacted them to be told that they require the tax disc to be returned to them before any refunds will be given. I didn't realise that  

Just to add salt to the wound the amount is calculated from the end of the month that they receive the disc in and not from when I declared Sorn.  

So, anyone thinking of doing similar, be warned!

Mark


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Also, if you SORN for the whole year, make sure you re-SORN or re-tax before the anniversary date or face a fine


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Senator said:


> Hi All
> 
> I declared Sorn on our motorhome during November 2010. The tax was not due to run out until April 2011 and we are not going to use the van for a few months so went on-line to the DVLA and entered the details accordingly.
> 
> ...


Adding half a dozen words to the relevant paragraph on the website would take no work.
Then the cynic in me says that a few more pounds goes to the Treasury by not putting it in.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Surely you didn't think they'd trust you not to carry on using the disk after they'd paid you out tut tut :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I've got some 9 bob notes going for £5 if you're interested. 8) 8)


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Surely you didn't think they'd trust you not to carry on using the disk after they'd paid you out tut tut :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I've got some 9 bob notes going for £5 if you're interested. 8) 8)


Joking aside, there is not much difference in using the disc after declaring Sorn and not taxing a vehicle at all and using it - just the visual check. Presumably the Police cameras would still catch you out?

Would you do a deal on the 9 bob notes if I took them all? :lol: :lol: Might use them to re-tax the van in a couple of months time :lol:

Mark


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just got tax reminder for suzuki. £70 for the year and will do aprox 2500 to 3ooo miles at the most.
Volvo C30 is only £35 for the year and will do 15k miles in a year.


Where is the fairness.

Dave p


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Just got tax reminder for suzuki. £70 for the year and will do aprox 2500 to 3ooo miles at the most.
> Volvo C30 is only £35 for the year and will do 15k miles in a year.
> 
> Where is the fairness.
> ...


Yep, Motorhome tax £205, and will do around 4000 miles! 8O

I think that with all the recent hikes in fuel charges the government should get rid of the licence fee and take the money from their taxes on fuel. 

Mark


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

If DVA are all computerised now as they advertise, why do they still have the guys sitting at the roadside all day with a sign, DVA Tax Check?

what do they need them fpr?


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

Senator said:


> Hi All
> 
> I declared Sorn on our motorhome during November 2010. The tax was not due to run out until April 2011 and we are not going to use the van for a few months so went on-line to the DVLA and entered the details accordingly.
> 
> ...


 hi senator :wink: we are always sending the tax back even if it.s just parked up for a couple of months better in our pockets then theirs :wink: but you have to get it to them before the start of the month. :roll: jud


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

This post has reminded me 8O 

I went to Tesco's today & sat watching a Police car equipped with ANPR ride up & down the rows of cars.

It reminded me of the sheriff Beauford T justice off of Smokey & the Bandit :lol: :lol:




You need to get a road tax refund form from the post office & attach your Tax disc to it.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Senator said:


> Hi All
> 
> I declared Sorn on our motorhome during November 2010. The tax was not due to run out until April 2011 and we are not going to use the van for a few months so went on-line to the DVLA and entered the details accordingly.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I'm as puzzled as Kev - did you really think just declaring SORN on line was enough to get you a refund?

Did you read any thing else on the website at all? What you need to do to get a refund for instance? Declaring SORN is something you do either after your disc runs out as an alternative to re-licensing or something you do when a reminder arrives - what it isn't is an application for a refund of VED.

So far as I'm concerned the website is quite clear on what you need to do, I can't see what half a dozen words are needed?

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/OwningAVehicle/HowToTaxYourVehicle/DG_10012526

What is unclear about that?

My flabber has never been so ghasted.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I sorned mine in November as well but I did send the disc back so got my refund.
Today I got a reminder that I need to either tax or sorn the vehicle by the end of January.
Obviously the November sorn one was not good enough for them.
Also if you send the disc back early to reach them by the end of the month you are then not able to use the vehicle for tax already paid.
This paper disc seems an outdated relic in this modern age or maybe they just keep it as a way of screwing you out of more money.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

You can use the vehicle until the end of the month

The ANPR cameras/software will recognise you are still "taxed" - end of...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## pluto (Oct 27, 2007)

you may be picked up as not displaying a tax disc if you drive after sending your tax disc in


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Sorry, but I'm as puzzled as Kev - did you really think just declaring SORN on line was enough to get you a refund?
> 
> Did you read any thing else on the website at all? What you need to do to get a refund for instance? Declaring SORN is something you do either after your disc runs out as an alternative to re-licensing or something you do when a reminder arrives - what it isn't is an application for a refund of VED.
> 
> ...


Dear Flabberghasted of Cambs 

I agree that full perusal of the relevant website will give you the information you need to ensure refund of road tax.
This surely doesn't prevent the addition of a few words to the information below (copied from the website) which could remind SORN users of the need to return the tax disc if the wish a refund.

Statutory Off Road Notification

Please read the following information carefully.

To declare SORN, known as Statutory Off Road Notification, you are going to need the reminder, known as the Vehicle Licence Application/SORN Declaration , also known as the V11, or the Registration Document/Certificate also known as the Logbook.

When SORN has been declared for a vehicle the registered keeper must ensure that it will not be used or kept on a public road until a new licence has been taken out. The declaration will be valid for 12 months unless the vehicle is re-licensed, sold, permanently exported or scrapped.

Before continuing please be aware that you should not declare SORN if the vehicle has been sold, permanently exported or scrapped.

SORN Confirmation Letter
When you have completed this declaration, a SORN confirmation letter will be sent to the registered keeper's address currently held by DVLA and should arrive in the post within 4 weeks.
Please declare you agree to the above and wish to continue to declare SORN by clicking the Next button.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The relevant page on the website clearly states halfway down " Send the form and the tax disc to Refund Section, DVLA, Swansea SA99 1AL."

You can't blame the DVLA if people don't read it.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

autostratus said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but I'm as puzzled as Kev - did you really think just declaring SORN on line was enough to get you a refund?
> ...


Why? As Peribro says the need to return the disc is clearly set out in the relevant "Claiming a refund" section.

That section is about declaring SORN which IS NOT the same thing.

As for the failure to display a disc until the end of the month I think the envelope with the disc in only has to be date stamped on or before the last day of the month, if you manage to understand the procedure and take the disc in to a post office and post it asking for a proof of posting certificate (or sending it Recorded Delivery) you will get a full refund for the unexpired months.

Well I did when I followed the instructions.

And I don't think you can get done for non-display if the disc has been sent in for a refund, it is one of the few exceptions.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Senator said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Surely you didn't think they'd trust you not to carry on using the disk after they'd paid you out tut tut :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I'd do £4.50 each on the whole pallet mate, but it would have to be cash so I don't pay the tax.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

You can also SORN your vehicle on the V14 refund form, so you can do it all in one hit.

Melly, DVLA print their reminders(V11) about 6/8 weeks in advance so that is maybe why you got the reminder after you had SORN'd it, and if you have had a letter confirming the SORN this is obviously the case, but if you feel happier then you could ring the DVLA to check, I wouldn't think you needed to SORN it again if you have the confirmation letter.

PS I work in a Post Office and deal with these all the time!!


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Just got tax reminder for suzuki. £70 for the year and will do aprox 2500 to 3ooo miles at the most.
> Volvo C30 is only £35 for the year and will do 15k miles in a year.
> 
> Where is the fairness.
> ...


It's all nonsense. My SLK is £400+ a year (retrospective tax - and it is the first day on which this high rate applies - does 3000 mls, the old e-class £215 - does 3000 mls, the motorhome £190 (about) -does 10,000 and will reduce as I'm re-plating it to over 3500kg! How stupid is that. Nothing to do with environment - look at all the tax they collect by encouraging the buying of new vehicles to save a few quid on VED


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> You can use the vehicle until the end of the month
> 
> The ANPR cameras/software will recognise you are still "taxed" - end of...
> 
> ...


But surely its still a requirement to display he disc? Traffic Wardens (proper ones, not, I believe parking attendants) have the power to follow up this offence. So you can get nicked without ANPR, I would think?


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

hblewett

Yes you are correct.


----------

